# Those adorable teddy bear jumping spiders



## Betty (Dec 12, 2003)

I love jumping spiders. They're so fuzzy with the giant eyes and beautiful metallic colors. My boyfriend photographed the following jumpers. A Canon D30 or 10D was used to take the images.

We found this first one hunting on a bridge. I caught a butterfly and held it close to him. He jumped on it and sunk his little fangs in. The butterfly wrestled and the both went airborne before the spider got the best of him.
















Another furry cutie:






And another:






_All images copyright Oleg Volk_


----------



## Steven (Dec 12, 2003)

woooooooooow   
i really love those pictures!!!!

AWSOME!!!! :} :} :}


----------



## Betty (Dec 12, 2003)

That first spider was about 1/4", the second one is a bit bigger. I wish jumpers could get around 7 or 8 inches - that would be so cool!


----------



## DarkRAM (Dec 12, 2003)

I do find it a bummer that they are so tiny. 

I always got a kick trying to sneak up behind them with my hand and watch them jump away and spin towards you.

There are quite a few varities here in the US. I've seen a number of different colored  ones having lived in both Connecticut & California.


----------



## MrFeexit (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Betty _
> *That first spider was about 1/4", the second one is a bit bigger. I wish jumpers could get around 7 or 8 inches - that would be so cool! *



Yeah but then they would be attacking cats and stuff!! 


Great shots!! They are by far the cutest spider ever! The big eyes are reminisent of Japanese anime and the way they draw puppies and kittens and such. Or Teddy bears, like you said. Very cool pics! Hats off to your man!


----------



## DnKslr (Dec 12, 2003)

Very nice Pics! I love those ones with the greens too! I have some around here in the summer, they do such a good job of keeping the pests under control!


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 12, 2003)

think the ones with the green palps is a male phidipus regius, females have a rust coloured abdomen, greyish legs,and like a smilely face on the abdomen,larger too about three quarters of a inch


----------



## ArachKnight (Dec 21, 2003)

*8 legged teddies*

Definitely cool pics.  What type of camera and lenses did you use to capture the images?  Also where did you find them?  I've got a long time fasicination with "jumpers".  Keep up the nice photograpy.


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Dec 23, 2003)

*wow*

Those are some awesome pics Really nice - I keep some Jumnping spiders - one time I found this golden one. Since it died I been trying to find another of these golden treasures.

awesome spiders - I love how they catch their foor and jump on it.

they're are so CUTE!!!!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Dec 24, 2003)

I used to brweed these species-selective breeding My biggest was about an in and a half leg span  their easy to manipulate because of there fast maturity rates. Just breed the biggest fastest and most colarful and you get awesome results in a few seasons..


----------



## Gillian (Dec 24, 2003)

Betty,
    Here in N.M., we have the phidippus audax. VERY damn cute. Things will just stand there, looking at you. I catch them byt the handfuls, in the early summer. The cutest thing about catchiing them, is they'll just hold their front legs up, stock straight.

   The first time one did that to me, I got so hysterical, it got away. They'll also do that to prey that frightens them. The way they stalk their prey is so fascinating.

Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## Spiderfoot (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice Shots.


----------



## cricket54 (Jan 9, 2004)

How long do they live. I have a black one with a
neon green-yellow color on it that sets up shop
in my mailbox every summer.
Sharon


----------



## black_ops (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't think that jumping spiders live any more than a few years, but then again I wouldn't be able to track the ones that always seem to be running around my area.  Every year all kinds of small and big ones just hang around on the side of my home trying to catch mosquitoes, which also hang around the side of my home!


----------



## ArachKnight (Jan 11, 2004)

*longevity*

Most "jumpers" have relatively short life spans usually 2-3 years and the females as a whole are the later number whereas the males are the former number.  I've personally raised a P.audax from spiderling to adulthood about 4 years.  

Joel


----------



## manville (Jan 24, 2004)

nice pictures


----------



## xanadu1015 (Jan 29, 2004)

*(mom)cricket54*

What about the garden spider that always sets up shop in the mailbox too along with the jumping spider. Actually, there are several different types that hang out in our mail box come to think of it. I should take pictures next time.



Laura


----------

